# New Member Website



## Sapper

https://clubhouse.hyattresidenceclub.com

It’s not opening on my ipad. When I try signing in using my phone, it directs me to change my password. So far the new site is a fail.


----------



## Sapper

Email from Hyatt:







Hyatt Residence Club membership is about collecting travel experiences you can share with friends and family — memories you’ll hold onto for the rest of your life.

We're excited to tell you about some new enhancements that will literally put the resources at your fingertips to create a shelf lined with cherished travel photographs and mementos.


New Member Website - Available Now!

The new Member website will do everything your old website did — and more. It's now even easier to manage your membership and plan a trip online.


Fixed week? Float points? Our Member Services representatives’ expertise is baked in, so membership rules become transparent.
Our new search tools are both more powerful and easier to use.
Notifications every time you sign on will help you track your point balances and account timelines.
Our responsive, interactive design is easy and enjoyable to use whether you’re at your desk, on your laptop or browsing from your smartphone.
We're incorporating industry-standard security, because we know your online privacy is of paramount importance.

Ready to experience the new Member website?
To get started, visit clubhouse.hyattresidenceclub.com today.

We know change can be difficult so we've created a Member Website User's Guideto help guide you through the new website. We will be updating this resource regularly, because we already have a steady stream of upgrades and additional features in the works.


New Exchange Reservation Option

We're also pleased to announce a new Club-to-Club Exchange program that expands travel options for Hyatt Residence Club members into Portfolio Program Resorts.


Use your Club Points to reserve stays of one night, 30 nights, or any number in between — or post your preferred travel dates to a request list and receive automatic confirmation when your reservation becomes available.


Make reservations as early as six months before your requested arrival date (or as late as one day before) at nine Portfolio Program Resorts:


Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Sunset Harbor
Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Windward Pointe
Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Beach House
Hyatt Residence Club Lake Tahoe, High Sierra Lodge
Hyatt Residence Club Carmel, Highlands Inn
Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation
Hyatt Residence Club Sedona, Piñon Pointe
Hyatt Residence Club Grand Aspen
Hyatt Residence Club San Antonio, Wild Oak Ranch

These reservations can be made on the new Member website, or by calling Member Services toll-free at +1 800.GO.HYATT, starting six months before your arrival date.

Please be aware that Club-to-Club Exchange Reservations are subject to the Portfolio Program's reservation, transaction, and cancellation fees and policies, including a $60 housekeeping fee payable at the resort upon departure.


We Love Hearing From You

It’s always our pleasure to talk with you about your travel dreams — whether they’re about relaxation, adventure, or family togetherness — and help you use your membership to turn them into reality.

Email us with your questions at info@hyattresidenceclub.com or call us at +1 800.GO.HYATT.


----------



## Sapper

So, they have snuck in a $60 "house keeping fee" at the bottom.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Both websites are working now. It is nice to be able to search for 4 day, and 7 days in one search. Still not as user friendly as Vistana but I will need to play around with it


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan

Sapper said:


> Email from Hyatt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyatt Residence Club membership is about collecting travel experiences you can share with friends and family — memories you’ll hold onto for the rest of your life.
> 
> We're excited to tell you about some new enhancements that will literally put the resources at your fingertips to create a shelf lined with cherished travel photographs and mementos.
> 
> 
> New Member Website - Available Now!
> 
> The new Member website will do everything your old website did — and more. It's now even easier to manage your membership and plan a trip online.
> 
> 
> Fixed week? Float points? Our Member Services representatives’ expertise is baked in, so membership rules become transparent.
> Our new search tools are both more powerful and easier to use.
> Notifications every time you sign on will help you track your point balances and account timelines.
> Our responsive, interactive design is easy and enjoyable to use whether you’re at your desk, on your laptop or browsing from your smartphone.
> We're incorporating industry-standard security, because we know your online privacy is of paramount importance.
> 
> Ready to experience the new Member website?
> To get started, visit clubhouse.hyattresidenceclub.com today.
> 
> We know change can be difficult so we've created a Member Website User's Guideto help guide you through the new website. We will be updating this resource regularly, because we already have a steady stream of upgrades and additional features in the works.
> 
> 
> New Exchange Reservation Option
> 
> We're also pleased to announce a new Club-to-Club Exchange program that expands travel options for Hyatt Residence Club members into Portfolio Program Resorts.
> 
> 
> Use your Club Points to reserve stays of one night, 30 nights, or any number in between — or post your preferred travel dates to a request list and receive automatic confirmation when your reservation becomes available.
> 
> 
> Make reservations as early as six months before your requested arrival date (or as late as one day before) at nine Portfolio Program Resorts:
> 
> 
> Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Sunset Harbor
> Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Windward Pointe
> Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Beach House
> Hyatt Residence Club Lake Tahoe, High Sierra Lodge
> Hyatt Residence Club Carmel, Highlands Inn
> Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation
> Hyatt Residence Club Sedona, Piñon Pointe
> Hyatt Residence Club Grand Aspen
> Hyatt Residence Club San Antonio, Wild Oak Ranch
> 
> These reservations can be made on the new Member website, or by calling Member Services toll-free at +1 800.GO.HYATT, starting six months before your arrival date.
> 
> Please be aware that Club-to-Club Exchange Reservations are subject to the Portfolio Program's reservation, transaction, and cancellation fees and policies, including a $60 housekeeping fee payable at the resort upon departure.
> 
> 
> We Love Hearing From You
> 
> It’s always our pleasure to talk with you about your travel dreams — whether they’re about relaxation, adventure, or family togetherness — and help you use your membership to turn them into reality.
> 
> Email us with your questions at info@hyattresidenceclub.com or call us at +1 800.GO.HYATT.[/QU





Sapper said:


> So, they have snuck in a $60 "house keeping fee" at the bottom.


It


Tucsonadventurer said:


> Both websites are working now. It is nice to be able to search for 4 day, and 7 days in one search. Still not as user friendly as Vistana but I will need to play around with it


It looks like they did a nice job with it. The big question will be do new resale owners get the opportunity to exchange into the portfolio club and if so at what cost if any.?? As in like a one time enrollment fee to add that function or a yearly fee to do so?


----------



## bdh

The new website home page has a much nicer looking appearance than the old.  At first blush when it comes to navigating the site, expect it may be easier for single contract owners to use - however is more challenging for multi contract owners (the new grid view format is much harder to read than the older list view format).


----------



## WalnutBaron

Oh, I love it! For me, the navigation of the new site is a huge improvement. I really like the search function, which is much easier and less clunky than the old site. I compare the site favorably now to the Hilton Grand Vacations Club site, which is top notch. Nice going, Hyatt Residence Club! 

I do have one nit to pick: when doing a reservation search, both HRP and HRC availability pops up together and intermixed. Couldn't Hyatt have segregated the two? Or, if they have to mix them, couldn't they have given each a different header color instead of all of them having the same turquoise colored header? It would have made it a lot easier to sort through depending on one's membership.


----------



## IslandTime

How the heck do you log out of it??

Never mind, I found it.  I was in too much of a hurry, I guess.


----------



## maizeandblue

Does anyone else think the new password requirements suck.  I bet Hyatt is going to be mad when the calls for password resets increase.  You cant use more than 3 letters of any word in the dictionary.


----------



## ivywag

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> It
> 
> It looks like they did a nice job with it. The big question will be do new resale owners get the opportunity to exchange into the portfolio club and if so at what cost if any.?? As in like a one time enrollment fee to add that function or a yearly fee to do so?


----------



## ivywag

In reading the flyer from Hyatt they are giving HRC members the "opportunity" to trade into 9 Portfolio program resorts.  Big deal! These are resorts that we have had access to all along.  They took weeks from our Club and are now giving us the opportunity to book those weeks at a higher cost to us. I really resent the HRC being diluted in this manner.  All they've done is reduce the HRC inventory and have given nothing of value in return.


----------



## Sapper

ivywag said:


> In reading the flyer from Hyatt they are giving HRC members the "opportunity" to trade into 9 Portfolio program resorts.  Big deal! These are resorts that we have had access to all along.  They took weeks from our Club and are now giving us the opportunity to book those weeks at a higher cost to us. I really resent the HRC being diluted in this manner.  All they've done is reduce the HRC inventory and have given nothing of value in return.



My understanding is they only moved unsold units and ROFR units over to the points program. If the unsold units were never in the HRC inventory to rent, then the only reduced inventory to HRC members would be units taken through ROFR. If, however, you are correct that they are taking HRC units in order to bolster the points program at the expense of HRC, then I would agree Hyatt is exercising unethical behavior.


----------



## lizap

Sapper said:


> My understanding is they only moved unsold units and ROFR units over to the points program. If the unsold units were never in the HRC inventory to rent, then the only reduced inventory to HRC members would be units taken through ROFR. If, however, you are correct that they are taking HRC units in order to bolster the points program at the expense of HRC, then I would agree Hyatt is exercising unethical behavior.



This is my understanding as well, but I'd like to get Kal's perspective.


----------



## Kal

lizap said:


> This is my understanding as well, but I'd like to get Kal's perspective.


When Hyatt takes a unit on ROFR, they are looking to sell the unit at their retail price $$$$.  Since Hyatt no longer sells units that option is off the table.  OR, they are taking the unit to increase the inventory for HPP.  Thus, in doing so, they are decreasing the available HRC inventory and indeed doing harm to existing owners.

For Hyatt's bottom line, if they have a large inventory of HPP units, and there are few if any HPP buyers, Hyatt will be sitting on the sales asset value of the unused HPP inventory.  Let's see how many units Hyatt is taking on ROFR and that will tell the story of HPP success.


----------



## ocjohn

Sorry to be a newbie - but can anyone explain how this is any different from what we had already?  (Quoting their email "
New Exchange Reservation Option

We're also pleased to announce a new Club-to-Club Exchange program that expands travel options for Hyatt Residence Club members into Portfolio Program Resorts.


Use your Club Points to reserve stays of one night, 30 nights, or any number in between — or post your preferred travel dates to a request list and receive automatic confirmation when your reservation becomes available.


Make reservations as early as six months before your requested arrival date (or as late as one day before) at nine Portfolio Program Resorts:"


----------



## Lingber

I have the same question as ocjohn. Also it says we can now book at 6 months out. We used to book 1 year out. I'm confused.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Right now we can make stays of 2 3,4 or 7 nights. With portfolio you can reserve 1 night 5 night or 6 night stays. Not worth all the money it costs to upgrade. We bought Ventana on resale and we can reserve any number of nights 8 mos out no extra portfolio price to do it.


----------



## heathpack

I can't see any summary of fees anywhere.  There is a new points chart for Pure Points reservations, maybe the "cost" of exchanging into Pure Points is bundled into that.  I'll have to really take a hard look.

I got a little excited because the rules talk about offering you the opportunity to borrow points.  Tried to go in and make a three night 2BR Carmel reservation to tack onto a 4 night 2BR existing reservation, hoping it would give me the option to borrow points (I don't have enough right now).  Nope.  I think they're just referring to the old option to borrow points 60 days out.  However, its sees Pure Points has a lot of Carmel inventory, so maybe the reservation I want in mid-March will still be there within 60 days of my trip.  We'll see.


----------



## ocjohn

So I've been searching around a bit.  Single nights using the Portfolio Program cost as little as 35 - 70 "points".  A Diamond Week (2000 points) works out to 286 points per night using Hyatt Residence Club.  So if any of us in HRC found a portfolio stay we wanted- does anyone know how we'd convert HRC points to portfolio points, and how they'd convert?   It can't be one portfolio point = 1 HRC point??


----------



## dagger1

One of the HRC weeks we own is a 2/2 EOYO Week 15 at HWOR.  The new website shows HRPP as 4/9/2020 for use in April of 2021.  I called and had to give the (very nice) Hyatt representative my username and password so she could see what I was seeing.  After being placed on hold, she confirmed that HRPP for this week is in April 2018 for use in April 2019.  She said they have no idea why the new website shows first use in 2021. 
The new website looks like it was created by the same folks who created Wyndham’s new website, lots of wasted space with huge photos.  And incorrect weeks info...


----------



## stover33

Guess I'm in the minority but I think the new site is terrible.  Too many giant pictures, giant fonts, and popups.  Very very hard to navigate.  Could not for the life of me find the sign-out button.  Was about to give up and then I found it.  The "user guide" to the new web site is 58 pages long!  Techies had to have written it.  Seems designed to sell you ("inspire you" in sales-speak) on a vacation instead of allowing you to easily navigate your membership.  I don't want or need all the ads for Interval resorts or Hyatt hotels.

I must admit I do not understand the portfolio program at all or what I am supposed to do if a unit comes up that is a Portfolio unit.  Can I reserve it or not?  At what cost?  Extremely confusing.


----------



## stover33

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Right now we can make stays of 2 3,4 or 7 nights. With portfolio you can reserve 1 night 5 night or 6 night stays. Not worth all the money it costs to upgrade. We bought Ventana on resale and we can reserve any number of nights 8 mos out no extra portfolio price to do it.



Yes but do you need to upgrade to reserve portfolio units?  I don't see anything that says you have to.  I suppose this is a temporary "freebie" they are giving HRC members?  At any rate the Clubhouse User guide states (p.28): 

"Please be aware that Portfolio Program Exchange reservations will be subject to the Portfolio Program’s
reservation and cancellation fee policies, including a $60 housekeeping fee payable to the resort upon
departure."

But I have no idea what the Portfolio program's reservation and cancellation fee policies are, or how (or if) they differ from HRC fees and policies.


----------



## ivywag

I, also, find the new website to be slow to navigate.  If you want to search all resorts for a period of time, it takes forever to scroll through all of those pictures! Too much repetition of pics! It was much easier and faster to look at the list on the old site. I wonder if the points folks can reserve HRC units?  It surely would be nice if we had the details of all of this.


----------



## WalnutBaron

ivywag said:


> I wonder if the points folks can reserve HRC units?  It surely would be nice if we had the details of all of this.


No, the "points folks"--or owners of the HRP--cannot reserve units listed within HRC, or vice versa (unless HRC owners are also points owners). That's why the new site shows availability under both programs. It might be simpler, of course, for owners to be able to search only their specific type of ownership--but I that would not only make the building of the new site more difficult, it would also not allow HRC owners to see what they're missing by not being HRP owners as well. There is definitely some subtle salesmanship embedded in the design of the new site.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

WalnutBaron said:


> No, the "points folks"--or owners of the HRP--cannot reserve units listed within HRC, or vice versa (unless HRC owners are also points owners). That's why the new site shows availability under both programs. It might be simpler, of course, for owners to be able to search only their specific type of ownership--but I that would not only make the building of the new site more difficult, it would also not allow HRC owners to see what they're missing by not being HRP owners as well. There is definitely some subtle salesmanship embedded in the design of the new site.


Well said!


----------



## bdh

ivywag said:


> I, also, find the new website to be slow to navigate.  If you want to search all resorts for a period of time, it takes forever to scroll through all of those pictures! Too much repetition of pics! It was much easier and faster to look at the list on the old site.



The old site doesn't have the "polished" appearance as the new site, however the old site is easier to use and view than the new.  Ivywag is correct, new site has too many pictures and too many pages to sort thru to get the desired information.  The grid view format on the new just isn't as easy to read as the list view of the old - most websites provide the option that allows the user to select the grid or list view (the new site would be much better to use if that option was available).  

Owners with one contract may not see the clutter, however the new site is visually challenging and slow to navigate for owners with more than one contract.  The "dashboard" page is visually confusing with "Your Checklist", "Dates to Know" and "Recent Account Activity" - then it gets worse with the "all contracts" button (who knows their deeded week by the first 3 numbers of their contract number??) - then there's the "see more" button for "Dates to Know" and "Recent Account Activity" that has to be clicked several times to see all the information. 

The new site definitely has a sleeker looking appearance, but it is not easy/intuitive to use.  Maybe in time I'll get the hang of the new site, but expect it to be a longer learning curve then an immediate jump for me.   I may be in the minority, but if I'm doing the important task of making a reservation, I'll be on the old site.


----------



## heathpack

bdh said:


> The old site doesn't have the "polished" appearance as the new site, however the old site is easier to use and view than the new.  Ivywag is correct, new site has too many pictures and too many pages to sort thru to get the desired information.  The grid view format on the new just isn't as easy to read as the list view of the old - most websites provide the option that allows the user to select the grid or list view (the new site would be much better to use if that option was available).
> 
> Owners with one contract may not see the clutter, however the new site is visually challenging and slow to navigate for owners with more than one contract.  The "dashboard" page is visually confusing with "Your Checklist", "Dates to Know" and "Recent Account Activity" - then it gets worse with the "all contracts" button (who knows their deeded week by the first 3 numbers of their contract number??) - then there's the "see more" button for "Dates to Know" and "Recent Account Activity" that has to be clicked several times to see all the information.
> 
> The new site definitely has a sleeker looking appearance, but it is not easy/intuitive to use.  Maybe in time I'll get the hang of the new site, but expect it to be a longer learning curve then an immediate jump for me.   I may be in the minority, but if I'm doing the important task of making a reservation, I'll be on the old site.



Can we still use the old site?  If so, I'll probably do the same.  I never had any real issues with it & I know where to find the info I'm looking for.


----------



## bdh

heathpack said:


> Can we still use the old site?  If so, I'll probably do the same.  I never had any real issues with it & I know where to find the info I'm looking for.



Yep - have had both of them open at the same time on the same browser. The old and new are two totally different sites.  I'm with you as I never had any issues with the old site and know exactly where to find the info.  Maybe with time, I'll get better on the new site, but at the moment I feel I'm searching "Hell's half acre" on the new site.


----------



## Sapper

heathpack said:


> Can we still use the old site?  If so, I'll probably do the same.  I never had any real issues with it & I know where to find the info I'm looking for.



Yes, you can... and I am.  I hope they don't decide keeping two sites is a waste and kill the old site.


----------



## peas

Ditto on being annoyed not being able to see everything on one page.  

I know people were critical of the old site, but I actually really liked it and felt it was really intuitive (and zippy) to boot.

The only thing i wished on the old site was the ability to search 2,3,4,7 days simultaneously.


----------



## Kal

Bad news!  The old website will be discontinued effective Dec. 27, 2017.  Then we will be left with a marketing hype piece.  Does Hyatt really need to market existing members??  Or maybe they believe "cute" is what we desire??


----------



## GTLINZ

Kal said:


> Bad news!  The old website will be discontinued effective Dec. 27, 2017.  Then we will be left with a marketing hype piece.  Does Hyatt really need to market existing members??  Or maybe they believe "cute" is what we desire??



HGVC (Hilton) also switched to a new website within the last few years and said there were taking the old one down. There was a large enough number of complaints to delay removing the old site, mostly due to owners writing and documenting real problems.  We ran in parallel for around a year until they got the new website working well - then they stopped updating it late 2016.  It sounds like the new site is needed for the new program, but I would like to think that the old one should not get shut off if there are real issues and the owners register those complaints.


----------



## Sapper

Kal said:


> Bad news!  The old website will be discontinued effective Dec. 27, 2017.  Then we will be left with a marketing hype piece.  Does Hyatt really need to market existing members??  Or maybe they believe "cute" is what we desire??



Well, that stinks. What the old site lacked in marketing garbage, it made up for in simple functionality.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

It gets me going,  when I do a search and see openings in Portfolio but not in club.


----------



## Sapper

Looks like they closed the old site early. They are now forcing everyone to use the new site. If you had a link to the old log in page, it redirects to the residence club home page. Not thrilled.


----------



## Sapper

Tucsonadventurer said:


> It gets me going,  when I do a search and see openings in Portfolio but not in club.



I think that is part of the marketing aspect of the new site. Make current members irritated they are unable to book what they want... unless, of course, if you own the new points program.


----------



## Kal

Maybe the other way around?  Points owners will see that they can't get the availability that they thought they were buying into.


----------



## bdh

Sapper said:


> Looks like they closed the old site early. They are now forcing everyone to use the new site. If you had a link to the old log in page, it redirects to the residence club home page. Not thrilled.



The old site is still active - I was able to log in and navigate the full site.


----------



## heathpack

bdh said:


> The old site is still active - I was able to log in and navigate the full site.



Cam you post a link?


----------



## ivywag

I've been playing around with the new website.  We are HRC members. I searched HHI for 18 months out.  Several Portfolio units appeared at the same number of points as HRC would require.  Just to see what would happen I clicked on one of the Portfolio units.  It told me to transfer points from HRPP to CUP and seemed to indicate that if I did that, I could book the Portfolio week. I didn't want to move the points to CUP so didn't go forward.  However, if it was going to let me book the week, it would blow the theory that HRC members cannot book Portfolio units. Has anyone that is an HRC owner booked a Portfolio unit?  I was under the impression that the 2 systems were not interchangeable unless we bought into the Points program.


----------



## Kal

ivywag said:


> I've been playing around with the new website.  We are HRC members. I searched HHI for 18 months out.  Several Portfolio units appeared at the same number of points as HRC would require.  Just to see what would happen I clicked on one of the Portfolio units.  It told me to transfer points from HRPP to CUP and seemed to indicate that if I did that, I could book the Portfolio week. I didn't want to move the points to CUP so didn't go forward.  However, if it was going to let me book the week, it would blow the theory that HRC members cannot book Portfolio units. Has anyone that is an HRC owner booked a Portfolio unit?  I was under the impression that the 2 systems were not interchangeable unless we bought into the Points program.


Interesting.  With the HRC program you don't have to "transfer" points to CUP to book a HRC unit as the booking will automatically change the HRPP status.  It might be an informative excercise to try to book a HPP unit when the points are already in CUP.


----------



## bdh

heathpack said:


> Cam you post a link?


https://www.hyatt.com/vacations/sign_in1.jsp


----------



## Sapper

bdh said:


> https://www.hyatt.com/vacations/sign_in1.jsp



THANKS!  That link works, the other link I had would just redirect to the home page.


----------



## Sapper

ivywag said:


> I've been playing around with the new website.  We are HRC members. I searched HHI for 18 months out.  Several Portfolio units appeared at the same number of points as HRC would require.  Just to see what would happen I clicked on one of the Portfolio units.  It told me to transfer points from HRPP to CUP and seemed to indicate that if I did that, I could book the Portfolio week. I didn't want to move the points to CUP so didn't go forward.  However, if it was going to let me book the week, it would blow the theory that HRC members cannot book Portfolio units. Has anyone that is an HRC owner booked a Portfolio unit?  I was under the impression that the 2 systems were not interchangeable unless we bought into the Points program.




It looks like it will allow me to book a points program unit.  It removes points I have in LCUP and charges an additional "maintenance fee"... but it works: (edited the photo to remove personal info)


----------



## WalnutBaron

Sapper said:


> It looks like it will allow me to book a points program unit.  It removes points I have in LCUP and charges an additional "maintenance fee"... but it works: (edited the photo to remove personal info)
> 
> View attachment 5272


Wow. Interesting. Not sure if this is an oversight by Hyatt or an unstated feature of the new website, but it certainly undermines the HRP Points program even further. Now conversion can be made for a small additional MF? Nice job, ivywag and Sapper!


----------



## Sapper

WalnutBaron said:


> Wow. Interesting. Not sure if this is an oversight by Hyatt or an unstated feature of the new website, but it certainly undermines the HRP Points program even further. Now conversion can be made for a small additional MF? Nice job, ivywag and Sapper!



Thanks.

I would normally say that it's probably an oversight, soon to be corrected.  HOWEVER, the code is in there to both deduct the points and to charge the additional maintenance fee.  I cannot see them accidently writing the code to work this way.  IF this is correct, and HRC owners may book either program, to me that just increases the value of deeded fixed unit/weeks vs the HPP.  I suppose it could also be a marketing tool in a way.  They allow all owners to book either program for a year or two in order to have HRC owners become accustom to the system, then a couple of years into it, they stop allowing it unless HRC owners "upgrade" to the HPP.


----------



## WalnutBaron

Sapper said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would normally say that it's probably an oversight, soon to be corrected.  HOWEVER, the code is in there to both deduct the points and to charge the additional maintenance fee.  I cannot see them accidently writing the code to work this way.  IF this is correct, and HRC owners may book either program, to me that just increases the value of deeded fixed unit/weeks vs the HPP.  I suppose it could also be a marketing tool in a way.  They allow all owners to book either program for a year or two in order to have HRC owners become accustom to the system, then a couple of years into it, they stop allowing it unless HRC owners "upgrade" to the HPP.


I think you're right. It's got to be Hyatt's version of a "teaser rate"--a way of drawing in HRC owners to all the benefits of HRP. The problem with that strategy, of course, is that such a move both strengthens and enhances the value of HRC ownership and vastly degrades the value of HRP. Regardless, it's a great find and something that will make us HRC owners even happier with our ownership, no matter how long or briefly it lasts.


----------



## ivywag

I'm wondering if it also works the other way.  Can an HRP member book HRC inventory?  There's probably no way to test that one unless there's an HRP member out there that could try booking an available HRC unit and report back to us.


----------



## bdh

Sapper said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would normally say that it's probably an oversight, soon to be corrected.  HOWEVER, the code is in there to both deduct the points and to charge the additional maintenance fee.  I cannot see them accidently writing the code to work this way.  IF this is correct, and HRC owners may book either program, to me that just increases the value of deeded fixed unit/weeks vs the HPP.  I suppose it could also be a marketing tool in a way.  They allow all owners to book either program for a year or two in order to have HRC owners become accustom to the system, then a couple of years into it, they stop allowing it unless HRC owners "upgrade" to the HPP.



Expect its a glitch/oversight that will be fixed at some point in time - just a question of how fast/slow.  IE: they've been working on the reservation confirmation email glitch for 3-4 months and still don't have it fixed.  (once a reservation is confirmed, an email is to automatically sent to the owner's email address on file - sometimes it works automatically and sometimes you have to call and have them manually resend as the automated system didn't work).  

Saw that an HPP reservation could be made with an HRC account and that points would be deducted from an HRC account and a basic reservation fee charged - did not an see additional maintenance fee charge.

I don't see how it could be a marketing tool to allow all owners to book either program for a year or two then stop to entice HRC owners to buy into HPP.  With as many HRC owners as there are and as few HPP owners as there are, all the good HPP availability would be sucked up by HRC owners - that would be lead to a bunch of unitless hacked off HPP owners.


----------



## Kal

It's hard to imagine a situation where an error of this type is not immediately corrected.  I get the impression that there is little or no demand for the HPP units as there are few HPP owners.  Hyatt wants to fill that inventory so maybe let the HRC members have access until such point that the supply/demand curve controls.  I would have to think thru the revenue side to see how it would make sense as somebody has to pay those MFs.  Besides having empty HPP units at a resort during a high occupancy season would not work well.  But in actuality, how many units are in the HPP pool during high season?

Maybe a clear sign as to how much trouble the HPP experiment is causing.


----------



## bdh

Kal said:


> It's hard to imagine a situation where an error of this type is not immediately corrected.  I get the impression that there is little or no demand for the HPP units as there are few HPP owners.  Hyatt wants to fill that inventory so may be let the HRC members have access until such point that the supply/demand curve controls.  I would have to think thru the revenue side to see how it would make sense as somebody has to pay those MFs.  Besides having empty HPP units at a resort during a high occupancy season would not work well.  But in actuality, how many units are in the HPP pool during high season?
> 
> Maybe a clear sign as to how much trouble the HPP experiment is causing.



One would think a glitch/oversight like this would get fixed sooner rather than later - but I'm not convinced that every knife in the drawer there is a sharp one.  I also had the thought that Hyatt may be looking for short term revenue by allowing HRC access to HPP to get heads in beds, but then I questioned the math of offering a HGA studio in prime ski season for 75 points for a non-Saturday night - so that brings me back to the sharp/dull knife scenario.  But it could be they are just burning off random single HPP nights here and there. 

If you play with reservation availability on the new site, it is interesting to see where there is and isn't HPP availability - 15+ Feb/March nights at HGA and zero at HSH.  Make take is that resorts that still had unsold developer units at the transition from HRC to HPP is where there's HPP access currently showing up on the new site - no definitive knowledge of that, just using simple logic.  

Not sure how good/bad the HPP experiment is going, but I can't imagine that it is currently living up to expectations.


----------



## Sapper

Kal said:


> It's hard to imagine a situation where an error of this type is not immediately corrected.  I get the impression that there is little or no demand for the HPP units as there are few HPP owners.  Hyatt wants to fill that inventory so maybe let the HRC members have access until such point that the supply/demand curve controls.  I would have to think thru the revenue side to see how it would make sense as somebody has to pay those MFs.  Besides having empty HPP units at a resort during a high occupancy season would not work well.  But in actuality, how many units are in the HPP pool during high season?
> 
> Maybe a clear sign as to how much trouble the HPP experiment is causing.




RE Availability of HPP units vs HRC units for the high season, for most of what I looked at (which arguably was narrow in scope), availability was sporadic.  However, for Aspen, the availability of HPP units (granted, most are only one night) is significantly higher for the busy ski season.  This might be a function of lack of sales at Aspen due to high price followed by dumping the remaining units into HPP.  All speculation aside, the HPP units are available to us right now... so if they work for what I need, and HRC is unavailable, I'm going to utilize them.


----------



## Kal

The units Hyatt dumped into HPP were those from unsold inventory.  Those were unsold because of their exhorbitant high price or simply undesireable unit/weeks.  The short stay availability would still have to be drawn from the unsold inventory just to get the bunks filled.


----------



## Sapper

Well... seems like they have fixed the HRC being allowed to book HPP:


----------



## bdh

Sapper said:


> Well... seems like they have fixed the HRC being allowed to book HPP:
> 
> View attachment 5273



Was just able to get 1 click away from confirming a HPP reservation - so not fixed yet.


----------



## Sapper

Well, not sure then.  I have 440CUP and 1530 LCUP points, and attempted to book a 125 point HPP unit that was under 60 days out.  I got the screen shot (actually captured the screen shot after a couple of attempts), then went to a 440 point HRC unit (same property, Highlands Inn)and it worked.  Not sure, maybe it was a glitch... or maybe it worked correctly by not allowing me to book, and the times it does work is actually the glitch.  Not sure.


----------



## bdh

ivywag said:


> I'm wondering if it also works the other way.  Can an HRP member book HRC inventory?  There's probably no way to test that one unless there's an HRP member out there that could try booking an available HRC unit and report back to us.



FWIW: The ability of HRC to reserve an HPP unit and vice versa (HPP to book HRC) on the new site is not an error/glitch. 

HRC can reserve any HPP units that are available within 6 months of the check in date.
HPP can reserve non-HRPP HRC units that are available within 12 months of the check in date.  Note that HPP can not reserve units at properties that are not in the HPP program (ie: Breckenridge, Beaver Creek, North Star, Siesta Key, Maui).
So while the "HRC and HPP buckets" are different, an HRC and HPP owner can "pick the pocket" of the other within certain time frame scenarios.


----------



## Kal

I don't think this will have a major impact as, given the high entry price, there are not many HPP owners.  However, those HPP owners get a shot at any new non-Hyatt properties whereby HRC folks probably can't touch those.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

The wait list online section is a mess. Supposedly it is not finished. We therefore called in and had member services make a reservations for 3 separate 4 day midweek stays wanting all of them.
We only have 1 reservation number however. If I remember correctly that means that if 1 week is filled they cancel the others? Shouldn't we have 3 separate reservation numbers?
The rep we got this time was not well versed (to be polite). She assured us they would not be cancelled if one was filled but I am not trusting that she is correct?


----------



## ivywag

Website is totally messed up tonight.  I am unable to make a request, check inventory or even to get into the reservations or requests sections of the site. Error messages abound!!! Very frustrating.  I'll call Go Hyatt in the morning to make the request.  We have a website that doesn't work and phone reps that are totally uninformed.


----------



## Cropman

8:48 and it's still down.  Trying to find a different option for my cancelled Puerto Rico stay.  Must book a new reservation by Jan 1.  What do you think the odds are they will let me extend that deadline for a couple of days?  Lol.


----------



## sts1732

Cropman said:


> 8:48 and it's still down.  Trying to find a different option for my cancelled Puerto Rico stay.  Must book a new reservation by Jan 1.  What do you think the odds are they will let me extend that deadline for a couple of days?  Lol.


I wouldn't hold my breath.............They would have to acknowledge they made a mistake, or have a problem, and we all know how that goes.....


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Good luck calling. We were on hold for 40 minutes and that was before the site was down. Wish they  had kept the old site until they worked out the kinks


----------



## ivywag

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Good luck calling. We were on hold for 40 minutes and that was before the site was down. Wish they  had kept the old site until they worked out the kinks


I just spent 30 minutes on hold and then came a message that the telephone number I called (1-800-go-hyatt) is not in service at this time! It cut me off.


----------



## heathpack

I called today and was on hold for 30 min.

Finally got someone on the line.  I had a question about the logistics of borrowing points for a reservation I hope to make for March.  Got my questions answered, although we'll see if it really goes as it should when the time comes to book.

I asked while I had the guy on the phone: How does it work, I'm in HRC but when I do a search I see available units in both HRC and the Portfolio Collection, can I book either inventory?

He said yes.  There are different fees for the different types of reservations- but it was on the order of magnitude of $60 vs $40, as long as the reservation is within 6 months of check-in date.  Just to confirm what bdh said above.

A little confusing to me, I have yet to wrap my head around it fully....


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

heathpack said:


> I called today and was on hold for 30 min.
> 
> Finally got someone on the line.  I had a question about the logistics of borrowing points for a reservation I hope to make for March.  Got my questions answered, although we'll see if it really goes as it should when the time comes to book.
> 
> I asked while I had the guy on the phone: How does it work, I'm in HRC but when I do a search I see available units in both HRC and the Portfolio Collection, can I book either inventory?
> 
> He said yes.  There are different fees for the different types of reservations- but it was on the order of magnitude of $60 vs $40, as long as the reservation is within 6 months of check-in date.  Just to confirm what bdh said above.
> 
> A little confusing to me, I have yet to wrap my head around it fully....


Maybe there is more inventory currently in portfolio than folks enrolled and they don't want units to be empty? Makes no sense


----------



## WalnutBaron

heathpack said:


> I called today and was on hold for 30 min.
> 
> Finally got someone on the line.  I had a question about the logistics of borrowing points for a reservation I hope to make for March.  Got my questions answered, although we'll see if it really goes as it should when the time comes to book.
> 
> I asked while I had the guy on the phone: How does it work, I'm in HRC but when I do a search I see available units in both HRC and the Portfolio Collection, can I book either inventory?
> 
> He said yes.  There are different fees for the different types of reservations- but it was on the order of magnitude of $60 vs $40, as long as the reservation is within 6 months of check-in date.  Just to confirm what bdh said above.
> 
> A little confusing to me, I have yet to wrap my head around it fully....


It is very clear evidence (to me, at least) that HRP is failing. Tucson is right: too much inventory and not enough owners, so the only way to generate at least some revenue is to make the HRP inventory available to HRC owners at a modestly higher fee. And when HRP owners find out that HRC resale buyers are getting the exact same product they paid five figures for? They will be justifiably livid. HRP was poorly-conceived, poorly-executed, and ridiculously priced. I predict we will see a major adjustment to the program in some form or fashion by this time next year.


----------



## lizap

bdh said:


> FWIW: The ability of HRC to reserve an HPP unit and vice versa (HPP to book HRC) on the new site is not an error/glitch.
> 
> HRC can reserve any HPP units that are available within 6 months of the check in date.
> HPP can reserve non-HRPP HRC units that are available within 12 months of the check in date.  Note that HPP can not reserve units at properties that are not in the HPP program (ie: Breckenridge, Beaver Creek, North Star, Siesta Key, Maui).
> So while the "HRC and HPP buckets" are different, an HRC and HPP owner can "pick the pocket" of the other within certain time frame scenarios.



Am I understanding this correctly? HPP owners can book HRC units ( deeded fixed week) at 12 months out and HRC owners can book HPP units at 6 months? So, practically speaking, HPP owners will have an edge over us by 6 months in booking HRC units? What are the practical implications for HRC owners?


----------



## Sapper

Cropman said:


> 8:48 and it's still down.  Trying to find a different option for my cancelled Puerto Rico stay.  Must book a new reservation by Jan 1.  What do you think the odds are they will let me extend that deadline for a couple of days?  Lol.



I was talking with them before Christmas re a point situation, and was told that there is a list of owners who have had points expiration extended due to the hurricane.  I think you need to call them and explain that you are in the situation you are in due to the hurricane.  They may extend your points.


----------



## Sapper

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Good luck calling. We were on hold for 40 minutes and that was before the site was down. Wish they  had kept the old site until they worked out the kinks



AGREE, the new site should have been kept up for long enough to work out the bugs.  After spending some time on the new site (when it was working) made me like the old site for how simple and straight forward it was.


----------



## ivywag

Sapper said:


> AGREE, the new site should have been kept up for long enough to work out the bugs.  After spending some time on the new site (when it was working) made me like the old site for how simple and straight forward it was.


AMEN!!!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

lizap said:


> Am I understanding this correctly? HPP owners can book HRC units ( deeded fixed week) at 12 months out and HRC owners can book HPP units at 6 months? So, practically speaking, HPP owners will have an edge over us by 6 months in booking HRC units? What are the practical implications for HRC owners?


I think  this is just for folks who convert from the HRC program. I don't think a new owner who buys points only, can reserve HRC units. Am I wrong?


----------



## heathpack

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I think  this is just for folks who convert from the HRC program. I don't think a new owner who buys points only, can reserve HRC units. Am I wrong?



I'm not sure why they wouldn't be  able to, since HRC owners can book HPP units.  It seems like they are allowing dipping into the other guys buckets after all.  I'm not really sure how that is legal, but it seems to be what is happening...


----------



## Kal

lizap said:


> Am I understanding this correctly? HPP owners can book HRC units ( deeded fixed week) at 12 months out and HRC owners can book HPP units at 6 months? So, practically speaking, HPP owners will have an edge over us by 6 months in booking HRC units? What are the practical implications for HRC owners?


HRC owners can book HRC units 12 months out now.  Once you get your new points you can book any available unit.  The points are identified as HRPP, but actually they are CUP points.  The HRPP nomenclature simply indicates you are in a 6-month window where you have the exclusive right to reserve the unit you own.


----------



## ivywag

I wish that they could just post the rules- who can do what?  Then all of the speculation would go away.  I really think that they are afraid of lawsuits and are keeping the HRC owners in the dark to try to implement the new program before the HRC owners can react.  This certainly is not the program that we all bought into.


----------



## heathpack

ivywag said:


> I wish that they could just post the rules- who can do what?  Then all of the speculation would go away.  I really think that they are afraid of lawsuits and are keeping the HRC owners in the dark to try to implement the new program before the HRC owners can react.  This certainly is not the program that we all bought into.



I totally agree.  I was reading online while I was on hold, trying to find the "rules".  Very irritating that I couldn't find rules nor a fee schedule anywhere.  You'd think those would be kind of core, basic things when you're putting together a website.

I really feel like this is a cobbled-together mish mash, that Hyatt is trying to get away with whatever they can rather than being classy or transparent.  Such a disappointment compared to what they could have done.  Not going to lose much sleep over it, but the whole thing is a giant face palm IMO.


----------



## lizap

Kal said:


> HRC owners can book HRC units 12 months out now.  Once you get your new points you can book any available unit.  The points are identified as HRPP, but actually they are CUP points.  The HRPP nomenclature simply indicates you are in a 6-month window where you have the exclusive right to reserve the unit you own.



For all intents and purposes, there is not much HRC inventory until 6 months out for HRC owners.


----------



## WalnutBaron

ivywag said:


> I wish that they could just post the rules- who can do what?  Then all of the speculation would go away.  I really think that they are afraid of lawsuits and are keeping the HRC owners in the dark to try to implement the new program before the HRC owners can react.  This certainly is not the program that we all bought into.


On the contrary, *nothing has really changed for HRC owners*. We still get our HRPP period at 12 months out and have six months to lock in our fixed week and unit if so desired. If not, we can place a request for another unit within HRC or try to look for it through the online reservations system. As lizap points out, availability of inventory prior to the expiration of the HRPP is small, simply because those owners can and typically do take their own sweet time in determining if they want to lock in their fixed week (I know I do, anyway). At six months, their HRPP expires and they now have a decision--either use their CUP points for an internal exchange or deposit their points into the EEE external exchange with Interval. 

As for the HRP owners, *they cannot lock in HRC units at 12 months*. They can, however, lock in HRP units at 12 months for those HRP units that have been purchased by Hyatt and placed into the HRP trust. And since it's our reasoned speculation that the HRP program is both flailing and failing, it's also reasonable to assume that there is ample HRP inventory for HRP owners to choose from prior to the HRC owners having their shot at it at 6 months.

In any case, *the correct way to look at this latest unannounced development is that it's a plus for HRC owners*. Previously, we were led to believe that because the units were held in separate trusts, the only way for HRC owners to access the HRP inventory would be by paying the confiscatory conversion fee. Not true! HRC owners can have access at 6 months out or sooner simply by paying a nominally higher reservation fee. HRP owners, however, cannot access HRC inventory because there is substantial demand for those units within the much more robust HRC owners network.

All in all, HRC owners are the big winners at this point because of the woeful performance of HRP, at least thus far.


----------



## Kal

lizap said:


> For all intents and purposes, there is not much HRC inventory until 6 months out for HRC owners.


In almost all cases, when a HRC owner reserves a club unit during the HRPP timeframe, the HRPP exclusive status ends and the owned unit is released for others to reserve.  For me, it has been common that I get a confirmation of a club unit during the 12 to 6 month window, which would be about 10 months prior to occupancy.


----------



## heathpack

Kal said:


> In almost all cases, when a HRC owner reserves a club unit during the HRPP timeframe, the HRPP exclusive status ends and the owned unit is released for others to reserve.  For me, it has been common that I get a confirmation of a club unit during the 12 to 6 month window, which would be about 10 months prior to occupancy.



I agree.  I usually give up my own unit well before the 6 month mark and I usually have my internal exchange request filled well prior to the 6 month mark.  Ten months seems about what my experience is.


----------



## heathpack

WalnutBaron said:


> On the contrary, *nothing has really changed for HRC owners*. We still get our HRPP period at 12 months out and have six months to lock in our fixed week and unit if so desired. If not, we can place a request for another unit within HRC or try to look for it through the online reservations system. As lizap points out, availability of inventory prior to the expiration of the HRPP is small, simply because those owners can and typically do take their own sweet time in determining if they want to lock in their fixed week (I know I do, anyway). At six months, their HRPP expires and they now have a decision--either use their CUP points for an internal exchange or deposit their points into the EEE external exchange with Interval.
> 
> As for the HRP owners, *they cannot lock in HRC units at 12 months*. They can, however, lock in HRP units at 12 months for those HRP units that have been purchased by Hyatt and placed into the HRP trust. And since it's our reasoned speculation that the HRP program is both flailing and failing, it's also reasonable to assume that there is ample HRP inventory for HRP owners to choose from prior to the HRC owners having their shot at it at 6 months.
> 
> In any case, *the correct way to look at this latest unannounced development is that it's a plus for HRC owners*. Previously, we were led to believe that because the units were held in separate trusts, the only way for HRC owners to access the HRP inventory would be by paying the confiscatory conversion fee. Not true! HRC owners can have access at 6 months out or sooner simply by paying a nominally higher reservation fee. HRP owners, however, cannot access HRC inventory because there is substantial demand for those units within the much more robust HRC owners network.
> 
> All in all, HRC owners are the big winners at this point because of the woeful performance of HRP, at least thus far.



Where did you get this information?  Because my understanding is that previously we HRC weeks owners could book units in HRPP starting at 12 months, if the unit was available.  Now the changes are: 1.  HPP pure points owners can also reserve HRPP units at 12 months out, so they compete with current owners for these units (admittedly not a huge factor now because there's few people in HPP, but eventually this will become a factor unless HPP is an epic failure)  and 2.  HRC can book points inventory starting at 6 months out (maybe this is a win, but as far as the developer-owned inventory, didn't we always have access to that, potentially starting 12 months out?).

What makes you say that HPP owners can't access the same HRPP inventory at 12 months out that I can?  Have you seen that rule in writing somewhere?  Or have Hyatt tell you this is how it works?


----------



## ivywag

My concern is that at least thus far the inventory backing up the HPP is mostly developer unsold inventory---presumably the weeks nobody wanted to purchase.  The HPP owners can now compete for the more desirable weeks in HRC thus making it more difficult for us to reserve those units. As someone else said- probably not a problem yet since there aren't many HPP owners, but when that program gets going the competition will increase unless some new very desirable properties are added to HPP decreasing the demand for the HRC units. Again, lots of speculation with no official information.


----------



## bdh

lizap said:


> Am I understanding this correctly? HPP owners can book HRC units ( deeded fixed week) at 12 months out and HRC owners can book HPP units at 6 months? So, practically speaking, HPP owners will have an edge over us by 6 months in booking HRC units? What are the practical implications for HRC owners?





heathpack said:


> Where did you get this information?  Because my understanding is that previously we HRC weeks owners could book units in HRPP starting at 12 months, if the unit was available.  Now the changes are: 1.  HPP pure points owners can also reserve HRPP units at 12 months out, so they compete with current owners for these units (admittedly not a huge factor now because there's few people in HPP, but eventually this will become a factor unless HPP is an epic failure)  and 2.  HRC can book points inventory starting at 6 months out (maybe this is a win, but as far as the developer-owned inventory, didn't we always have access to that, potentially starting 12 months out?).
> 
> What makes you say that HPP owners can't access the same HRPP inventory at 12 months out that I can?  Have you seen that rule in writing somewhere?  Or have Hyatt tell you this is how it works?



A HPP owner can NOT reserve an HRPP unit - only the owner of a deeded week can reserve their deeded week/unit.  However once the owner of a deeded week converts their owned week/unit to CUP points by booking a different week or resort than what they own or lets their deeded week roll to CUP, their owned week/unit is available to any Hyatt owner - doesn't matter if the owner is a HRC or HPP.  There is no advantage or disadvantage to an HRC owner or HPP owner once a deeded week/unit is moved from HRPP to CUP - once a unit is in CUP, it is available to anyone with points.

The only "advantage" a HPP owner has over a HRC owner is on units owned by Hyatt in the trust.  That said, not much of an "advantage" as HRC didn't have access to those Hyatt owned units via a HRC reservation prior to the HPP program - Hyatt made those units available to anyone with cash as they'd put them into the worldwide Hyatt reservation system.

The advantage for HRC owners is that now the Hyatt trust owned units that are not reserved 6 months prior to check in date are now available to any HRC owner that has the points.  The bigger the flop HPP is, the bigger the gain for HRC owners is.


----------



## Sapper

bdh said:


> The bigger the flop HPP is, the bigger the gain for HRC owners is.



SO... not that the HPP needs any help failing, but what could we (as HRC owners) do to gain from the situation besides sitting back and watching?  Please think of my question more akin to shorting a stock as opposed to pushing someone off a bridge.

When the board of directors at ILG, a publicly traded company, look at II's profit and loss sheet in a year, and see the monumental failure that is HPP, how are they going to unwind it?  Prior to unwinding, will they offer fire sale pricing to existing HRC members?  The HPP which have been sold are supposedly backed by a portfolio of units held in common form.  Does II sell the units off, and just pay out the existing HPP owners?

Should I hold off looking at my next HRC resale in the hopes of a fire sale price from the developer when they attempt to unwind this mess?


----------



## WalnutBaron

There are a lot of assumptions built into your question, Sapper. But assuming HRP/HPP fails as utterly as you suggest, the sales weasels are going to have a lot of inventory to re-sell back through the developer market. I doubt they would institute a fire sale on those units unless they were really hurting for cash. What's going to be really interesting, in my opinion, is what they decide to do with the HRP owners. Unlike HRC owners, who have a deeded property, HRP owners own only points which give them access to the HRP inventory in the HRP trust. If Hyatt decides to now sell those unused HRP properties back through the HRC sales force, they will also have to deal with HRP points owners who would then have a dwindling number of weeks and choices to work with.

You're right: it's shaping up to be a real mess for ILG--and couldn't happen to a nicer bunch. As we used to say in a previous job of mine, "Pigs get fed; hogs get slaughtered." ILG's greed is going to be their undoing.


----------



## Sapper

WalnutBaron said:


> There are a lot of assumptions built into your question, Sapper. But assuming HRP/HPP fails as utterly as you suggest, the sales weasels are going to have a lot of inventory to re-sell back through the developer market. I doubt they would institute a fire sale on those units unless they were really hurting for cash. What's going to be really interesting, in my opinion, is what they decide to do with the HRP owners. Unlike HRC owners, who have a deeded property, HRP owners own only points which give them access to the HRP inventory in the HRP trust. If Hyatt decides to now sell those unused HRP properties back through the HRC sales force, they will also have to deal with HRP points owners who would then have a dwindling number of weeks and choices to work with.
> 
> You're right: it's shaping up to be a real mess for ILG--and couldn't happen to a nicer bunch. As we used to say in a previous job of mine, "Pigs get fed; hogs get slaughtered." ILG's greed is going to be their undoing.



True, but the assumptions have to be made to ask the questions.  I do not know what Hyatt, II, ILG's carrying cost is on the unsold inventory.  They have a sales force (employee) cost, marketing cost, and on and on.  Their income, as I am sure they are selling some of the HRP/HPP points contracts, must be fairly low... I doubt enough to break even, much less make a healthy profit the board would expect, and share holders should demand.  I think we have heard about some of that pain coming through in the form of more aggressive sales staff.  They have a few options:  Market more, increase incentives, keep the "exclusive" pricing.  This would reduce their profit margin, though I doubt significantly.  They may do this in the short term.  Reduce the entry price for the HPP.  This would reduce their profit margin, may irritate current owners who bought in at a higher price point, and may not fly.  Make a significant adjustment in the program and roll in other II properties to increase the draw to the program.  I have no idea how this would impact them financially.  They may do this at some point, who knows.  IF none of this works, and they start needing to make the bottom line look better in order to keep from loosing executive positions, I would think they would take some drastic measures, and either unwind the program some how, hold some kind of developer fire sale, or both.


----------



## stover33

In looking at the new site, I cannot seem to find anyplace where I can see my EEE points and when they expire.  The total number of points is displayed at the top of the screen, but they have been deposited at different times so I am trying to see when each block of points expires.  The old site had a member timeline that showed EEE year 1, EEE Year 2, etc.  Does anyone know if this info is available on the new site?  I looked everywhere but I may be missing it.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We got a call in Tucson, actually numerous calls inviting us to a mtg, held at a local restaurant, for owners at Pinon Pointe to tell us about changes. We asked who the call was from and did not
get an answer just that they were 3rd party consultants who were hired to set it up? hmmm. We were offered free ipads , and something else-did not pay much attention to the gifts as we could not verify
what the deal/mtg was actually about. Has anyone else gotten calls. I know the H PP program is now in AZ but I never heard of them doing presentations in local cities? Has anyone else gotten similar calls?


----------



## DAman

stover33 said:


> In looking at the new site, I cannot seem to find anyplace where I can see my EEE points and when they expire.  The total number of points is displayed at the top of the screen, but they have been deposited at different times so I am trying to see when each block of points expires.  The old site had a member timeline that showed EEE year 1, EEE Year 2, etc.  Does anyone know if this info is available on the new site?  I looked everywhere but I may be missing it.



Log in. Look under My accounts. Then contracts. Then view details. In my account it tells me the EEE details for each contract. Hope that helps.


----------



## stover33

DAman said:


> Log in. Look under My accounts. Then contracts. Then view details. In my account it tells me the EEE details for each contract. Hope that helps.



Awesome would have never found that, thank you!


----------



## WalnutBaron

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We got a call in Tucson, actually numerous calls inviting us to a mtg, held at a local restaurant, for owners at Pinon Pointe to tell us about changes. We asked who the call was from and did not
> get an answer just that they were 3rd party consultants who were hired to set it up? hmmm. We were offered free ipads , and something else-did not pay much attention to the gifts as we could not verify
> what the deal/mtg was actually about. Has anyone else gotten calls. I know the H PP program is now in AZ but I never heard of them doing presentations in local cities? Has anyone else gotten similar calls?


I have not gotten the calls simply because I never answer calls anymore from phone numbers I do not recognize. The volume of trash calls has increased to the point that--if I wanted to--I could field those robocalls for several hours each evening.

A more direct answer to your question is this: Yes, I have heard of timeshare sales presentations being done in local cities. For a "free" cheap dinner and three hours of your time, you can get your arm twisted and your nose out of joint if you want the high pressure sales tactics of what could very likely be a scam. And anytime I hear the terms "3rd party consultants" and "timeshare" in the same sentence, I KNOW it's a scam. It's bad enough dealing with the 1st party sales weasels who are hired by the resort developer, but dealing with a 3rd party consultant sounds like as much fun as shaving with a sharp stick.


----------



## DAman

stover33 said:


> Awesome would have never found that, thank you!



The new site is not very intuitive. I had to search around to find it. The old site was much easier. I liked the member statement with all the contract information. 

I found the new rules posted at the new website but I haven’t had the time to sit down and read them.


----------



## Kal

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We got a call in Tucson, actually numerous calls inviting us to a mtg, held at a local restaurant, for owners at Pinon Pointe to tell us about changes. We asked who the call was from and did not
> get an answer just that they were 3rd party consultants who were hired to set it up? hmmm. We were offered free ipads , and something else-did not pay much attention to the gifts as we could not verify
> what the deal/mtg was actually about. Has anyone else gotten calls. I know the H PP program is now in AZ but I never heard of them doing presentations in local cities? Has anyone else gotten similar calls?


Definitely a scam to sell things.  Generally they want to sell you more timeshares, but one is to give a pitch on how to get out of a timeshare.


----------



## bdh

DAman said:


> The new site is not very intuitive. I had to search around to find it. The old site was much easier. I liked the member statement with all the contract information.



The old site's member statement with the listing of HRPP, CUP, LCUP, EEE point status and associated dates was extremely easy to read/understand.  Hyatt has heard numerous comments/complaints with the new site on this topic - and are supposedly working on establishing a similar page on the new site.


----------



## ivywag

Is anyone else having trouble placing a request on the waitlist?  Since the new website came online I have been unable to waitlist without calling in.  I've tried both Safari and Firefox. Customer service just tells me that they are still working on the site. They walked me through the procedure to request, but it keeps telling me that the dates are invalid or the "get started" button will not light up and allow me to proceed.  Please let me know if you're having a problem so I don't think that I'm technologically illiterate!!


----------



## Sapper

ivywag said:


> Is anyone else having trouble placing a request on the waitlist?  Since the new website came online I have been unable to waitlist without calling in.  I've tried both Safari and Firefox. Customer service just tells me that they are still working on the site. They walked me through the procedure to request, but it keeps telling me that the dates are invalid or the "get started" button will not light up and allow me to proceed.  Please let me know if you're having a problem so I don't think that I'm technologically illiterate!!



I just made a wait request about an hour ago.  I am using Internet Explorer.  Everything seemed to work ok, I received a request number when I was finished.


----------



## WalnutBaron

ivywag said:


> Is anyone else having trouble placing a request on the waitlist?  Since the new website came online I have been unable to waitlist without calling in.  I've tried both Safari and Firefox. Customer service just tells me that they are still working on the site. They walked me through the procedure to request, but it keeps telling me that the dates are invalid or the "get started" button will not light up and allow me to proceed.  Please let me know if you're having a problem so I don't think that I'm technologically illiterate!!


Have you cleared your cookies recently? If not, that could well be the problem.


----------



## ivywag

WalnutBaron said:


> Have you cleared your cookies recently? If not, that could well be the problem.


I just tried clearing cookies.  It didn't help, but thanks for trying!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

As an HRC owner, If we can book a HPP unit at 6 months out, I am assuming that we can't book 3 days 6 days or 1 day?


----------



## Sapper

Tucsonadventurer said:


> As an HRC owner, If we can book a HPP unit at 6 months out, I am assuming that we can't book 3 days 6 days or 1 day?



I was able to make (up to the last step of entering my credit card number) HPP reservations for 1, 2, 4, 5, and 6 days under the HPP.  A couple of weeks ago I was bored at work, and wanted to see how the new site worked.  It was all for stuff that was with in two months or so.  I just checked the site, and there is a large lack of availability everywhere in the system.  Not sure what is going on.


----------



## Pathways

I was able to make an single 8 day reservation starting on a Tuesday, check out Wednesday using HPP. This would have been a minimum of two reservations with multiple $41 fees, maybe more or not even doable with HRC, with a probable unit change at this particular resort. Also would need to pay multiple split week fees upon check out.

Instead I have been promised same unit (confirmed by resort, although I will believe it when it happens) with only the $60 HK fee. This reservation was made last Thursday for May 2018


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

WalnutBaron said:


> On the contrary, *nothing has really changed for HRC owners*. We still get our HRPP period at 12 months out and have six months to lock in our fixed week and unit if so desired. If not, we can place a request for another unit within HRC or try to look for it through the online reservations system. As lizap points out, availability of inventory prior to the expiration of the HRPP is small, simply because those owners can and typically do take their own sweet time in determining if they want to lock in their fixed week (I know I do, anyway). At six months, their HRPP expires and they now have a decision--either use their CUP points for an internal exchange or deposit their points into the EEE external exchange with Interval.
> 
> As for the HRP owners, *they cannot lock in HRC units at 12 months*. They can, however, lock in HRP units at 12 months for those HRP units that have been purchased by Hyatt and placed into the HRP trust. And since it's our reasoned speculation that the HRP program is both flailing and failing, it's also reasonable to assume that there is ample HRP inventory for HRP owners to choose from prior to the HRC owners having their shot at it at 6 months.
> 
> In any case, *the correct way to look at this latest unannounced development is that it's a plus for HRC owners*. Previously, we were led to believe that because the units were held in separate trusts, the only way for HRC owners to access the HRP inventory would be by paying the confiscatory conversion fee. Not true! HRC owners can have access at 6 months out or sooner simply by paying a nominally higher reservation fee. HRP owners, however, cannot access HRC inventory because there is substantial demand for those units within the much more robust HRC owners network.
> 
> All in all, HRC owners are the big winners at this point because of the woeful performance of HRP, at least thus far.


I do think HRP owners can reserve HRC units if they are HRC owners who buy in to the HRP program. Then they have the option to book either. For off the street folks who buy into the HRP program they would not have the option of reserving our units. That was what was explained to me but that came from sales. They were saying that if you owned enough points you could bid earlier at say 13 months out. So far it has been a non issue plus there is the fact that we love a lot of the resorts that aren't in the new program . I am not panicked as I was initially.


----------



## heathpack

Ugh, just took me two days to book a 3 day reservation.

I went on line yesterday, 60 days out, to book a 3 night stay at Highlands Inn to connect to a 4 night stay I already have.  I have to borrow points from next year to do make that reservation.  I have never borrowed points previously, so I called a few weeks ago to get the details.  I was told: "Prepay the MF and you will be good to go, you can do that from the website."  Good thing I can do it on the website, since my 60 day window was yesterday which was MLK Day and I was thinking they might be closed.

I go online to book and choose the option to prepay my MF, which are clearly listed on the site.  But then it also says that I will need to pay a conversion fee of "$(conversion fee)".  What the heck?  Obviously something was mis-coded on the website, who knows what the fee is?

I call 1800GOHYATT, knowing they might be closed.  I get a voicemail recording saying they are closed for the holiday on Dec 31 and Jan 1.  What?  It was Jan 15.

I call Highlands Inn to see if they know if the main Hyatt Residence Club is closed.  They don't know, but give me a second number to call.  That number is disconnected.

I call High Sierra, my home resort, to see if they know what the "conversion fee" is.  I don't mind paying it if its nominal but I if its $300 or something, forget it.  I can't find a fee schedule anywhere on the new website.  Maybe I just don't know where to look.  The person I speak with at High Sierra tells me she'll leave a message for the manager who will be to work in 10 min and will call me back.  She never calls.

Meanwhile, I've watched the 2BR unit I wanted disappear from inventory but there's still a 1BR.  Frustrating, we've already mentioned it to friends and suggested they join us.

Today I call and am on hold for 20 minutes before someone picks up.  Then I get to go through explaining the problem and reciting all my contact info.  Only to find out there is no "conversion fee."  Just prepay my MF and the split week fee and I'm all set.

So I do that and for my trouble, HRC waives the extra $6 it cost me for booking via phone.

I don't love the new HRC.


----------



## ivywag

heathpack said:


> Ugh, just took me two days to book a 3 day reservation.
> 
> I went on line yesterday, 60 days out, to book a 3 night stay at Highlands Inn to connect to a 4 night stay I already have.  I have to borrow points from next year to do make that reservation.  I have never borrowed points previously, so I called a few weeks ago to get the details.  I was told: "Prepay the MF and you will be good to go, you can do that from the website."  Good thing I can do it on the website, since my 60 day window was yesterday which was MLK Day and I was thinking they might be closed.
> 
> I go online to book and choose the option to prepay my MF, which are clearly listed on the site.  But then it also says that I will need to pay a conversion fee of "$(conversion fee)".  What the heck?  Obviously something was mis-coded on the website, who knows what the fee is?
> 
> I call 1800GOHYATT, knowing they might be closed.  I get a voicemail recording saying they are closed for the holiday on Dec 31 and Jan 1.  What?  It was Jan 15.
> 
> I call Highlands Inn to see if they know if the main Hyatt Residence Club is closed.  They don't know, but give me a second number to call.  That number is disconnected.
> 
> I call High Sierra, my home resort, to see if they know what the "conversion fee" is.  I don't mind paying it if its nominal but I if its $300 or something, forget it.  I can't find a fee schedule anywhere on the new website.  Maybe I just don't know where to look.  The person I speak with at High Sierra tells me she'll leave a message for the manager who will be to work in 10 min and will call me back.  She never calls.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've watched the 2BR unit I wanted disappear from inventory but there's still a 1BR.  Frustrating, we've already mentioned it to friends and suggested they join us.
> 
> Today I call and am on hold for 20 minutes before someone picks up.  Then I get to go through explaining the problem and reciting all my contact info.  Only to find out there is no "conversion fee."  Just prepay my MF and the split week fee and I'm all set.
> 
> So I do that and for my trouble, HRC waives the extra $6 it cost me for booking on line.
> 
> Ugh.  I don't love the new HRC.



I tried calling in yesterday to see if they can help to resolve my inability to waitlist online.  I got the same recording that you did saying that they are closed for the holiday that was two weeks ago!  They seem very disorganized down there.  I long for the days when we could call Hyatt Customer Service and connect with an experienced person if Reservations couldn't answer our questions.


----------



## wilma

I couldn’t figure out how to deposit HRPP points into CUP so i could make an internal trade on the new site. I sent them a message on facebook and they explained that we no longer need to deposit into CUP and the system will ask if you want to use the HRPP points for the trade.


----------



## peas

I really needed that HRPP/CUP/LCUP/EEE chart back.....2 days ago....

I saw a reservation I really wanted online for something within 60 days.  I needed to borrow from a contract but it would only let me borrow from a contract that I needed to protect.  I wish it had the option to pick which contract I wanted to borrow from but no such luck.  So I was left with the choice of creating points by canceling an existing reservation or waiting until I could call into the Customer Service since it was after hours.  

Nervous that it wouldn't be there in the morning, I opted to cancel an existing reservation.  I looked at the reservation and made sure I knew which contracts the points had pulled from (a nice feature on this website--probably the only actual improvement that I like).  The problem was that I thought my points would go into LCUP, but my points actually disappeared because I misjudged my 6 month LCUP period expiration by 2 days.  So my points went *poof* as soon as I cancelled.  I called in later asking for mercy and they said, sorry it happened, but you missed it by 2 days.

PSA for the rest of you.


----------



## alexadeparis

peas said:


> I really needed that HRPP/CUP/LCUP/EEE chart back.....2 days ago....
> 
> I saw a reservation I really wanted online for something within 60 days.  I needed to borrow from a contract but it would only let me borrow from a contract that I needed to protect.  I wish it had the option to pick which contract I wanted to borrow from but no such luck.  So I was left with the choice of creating points by canceling an existing reservation or waiting until I could call into the Customer Service since it was after hours.
> 
> Nervous that it wouldn't be there in the morning, I opted to cancel an existing reservation.  I looked at the reservation and made sure I knew which contracts the points had pulled from (a nice feature on this website--probably the only actual improvement that I like).  The problem was that I thought my points would go into LCUP, but my points actually disappeared because I misjudged my 6 month LCUP period expiration by 2 days.  So my points went *poof* as soon as I cancelled.  I called in later asking for mercy and they said, sorry it happened, but you missed it by 2 days.
> 
> PSA for the rest of you.


Holy crap! Sorry that happened


----------

